# Ar15 shotguns



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone own an ar15 12 gauge shotgun? Saw some at jimmys in fwb recently and they were half what the 5.56 models were. Any Reviews or info? and asking for a friend do they have 30 rd magazines🤫


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have one and haven’t had any problems


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Gets heavy with a 25 round drum mag


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Standard with them is a 5 round mag. Most have 10 mags that can be bought.

Never trust your life to a drum.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Never trust your life to a drum.


True 'dat.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

My understanding is that with box magazine fed shotguns, the shells can flatten out slightly over time causing malfunctions. This supposedly is if left loaded for extended amounts of time. I figure some shells are more likely to flatten than others. I also have zero experience with them.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard pass unless you just want a range toy. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought it more as a novelty but its fun to shoot. I think all of them are made in Turkey and several generations have been made and improved on. Ive run several 10 round mags through it and haven't had any jamming issues


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I got plenty of auto loader shotguns in the safe. I wouldn’t turn one down if given to me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Gets heavy with a 25 round drum mag
> View attachment 1077936


Thats what I need . I can’t see worth a crap.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I bought it more as a novelty but its fun to shoot. I think all of them are made in Turkey and several generations have been made and improved on. Ive run several 10 round mags through it and haven't had any jamming issues


That's how I look at them. 
If you want one that runs. Buy a Benelli with the extendo-toooob

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

